# Huge 8 pointer



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are a couple pics I took last weekend of a friend of mine's 8 point that he shot in Montana last month......Deer was aged at 3 1/2 years old and scored 163 as an 8 point.......Wish I could get this lucky one day.......  .......Funny thing is that he isn't gonna mount it, he said he saw some bigger than this one and will wait to mount a bigger one when he shoots one........


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice deer but it will not touch 160.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Very nice deer but it will not touch 160.


Was thinking 140's myself. Nice deer regardless.


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm no expert on scoring deer, I'm just writing what I was told it scored......It was one of the heaviest horned deer I've seen personally yet though.......It was over 6 inches around at the base of the horns........I will ask him again about the score but i'm about 99% sure he told me 163.......He would definately be a deer of a lifetime for me, never shot anything close to this one........I think he said the deer weighed right around 240 lb........I've seen a few bigger bodied deer than this one but not in horn mass.......Biggest bodied deer i've seen yet weighed 257 lb. after it was gutted, shot in the basin along the river in Louisiana.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i know pics don't always show the true size... but.. there is no way that scores 160+. mass is the only thing that deer has going for it. 
still a damn nice buck :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Assuming that guy is of average size, that means his hands will be about 4" across the knuckles.

Based off that, thats about a 141" deer. Being pretty liberal, giving him a 17" spread and "longer" mains. Above average mass, everything else on him is pretty average.

Long long ways from 160 class.

Ive handled 150 inch class 4x4s.....and they dwarf that.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate to beat the drum here but i am not seein that gross near 160 but the hunt dictates the trophy not the inch.. nice deer :beer:


----------

